

Announcing the Internet.org Platform - dombili
https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2015/05/announcing-the-internet-org-platform/

======
dfabulich
> In addition, websites must be properly integrated with Internet.org to allow
> zero rating and therefore can’t require JavaScript or SSL/TLS/HTTPS

I can understand forbidding JavaScript, but forbidding HTTPS makes it
impossible to build any kind of secure service.

Does Facebook follow this rule today in its zero-rated India service? If so,
does that mean it's easy to intercept those connections and impersonate users
(or Facebook itself) with FireSheep?

Related, in an interview on Scroll.in:
[http://scroll.in/article/724975/facebook-opens-up-
internet-o...](http://scroll.in/article/724975/facebook-opens-up-internet-org-
to-developers-hoping-to-pacify-net-neutrality-critics)

> Q: Isn’t it strange that Internet.org wants to offer free basic services but
> has no email?

> A: If an email provider wants to comply with the platform guidelines that we
> are announcing, Internet.org would be glad to have it.

Well, yeah, but if that means someone would have to offer email service
without HTTPS, so anybody can read my email unencrypted or even send email as
me, is that even useful?

------
lightlyused
_The Internet.org Platform aims to give people valuable free services that
they can use to discover the entire wealth of online services and, ultimately
become paying users of the internet._

Had to check to make sure the date wasn't April 1st.

